
Rory Sutherland’s 10 Rules of Alchemy - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UirCaM5kg9E
======
peter_d_sherman
"The opposite of a good idea...

...can be _another good idea_."

This talk starts utterly brilliantly and continues to be utterly brilliant the
whole way through.

Well worth watching!

